# tein or eibach?



## rather_be_det (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi i have a 95 240sx and my first step with the car will be the suspension work. I was wondering what kind of springs would you guys recommend? The Eibach sport lines give me a 1.7" drop in the front and a 1.4" in the rear. While the Tein's give me a 1.3" drop in the front and a 0.9" drop in the rear. I don't really care about the size of the drop i just want to know if anyone would know which one would be a better investment for drifting/autox. thanks


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

for drifting, i'd rop both and get the JIC Magic FLT-A2 suspension, this is only for all out though...for the cheap...i'd say Eibach...


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

Tein over Eibach for sure, but JIC is the master's choice.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

they're all good imo..but jic is my personal fav. no special reason why..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

HKS. expensive and horny


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i just got my JIC Magic FLT-A2 like 3 weeks ago and i have to say that they are awesome, even if i did get them for free from my cousin(im such a lucky sob), these are the ones to get...all i need is polyuthrane bushings and new links to replace all the rubber...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i'd go tein of JIC all the way- eibach's are good, but arent as good as the JDM choices for your car, if i was you, i'd save up and go with either JIC or HKS . JMO


----------



## rather_be_det (Aug 4, 2003)

thanks for all the help guys, i really appreciate it.


----------

